# Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?



## abul (14. April 2008)

War am Wochenende abends ein bischen angeln und habe 2 kleine Fische an der Pose mit Maden gefangen. Länge beide 18 cm. Leider habe ich bei den ganzen Weißfischen in geringer Größe unheimlich Probleme sie auseinander zu halten. Ich weiß auch nicht wie ich mir das aneignen soll und finde die Heintges Unterlagen nur bedingt hilfreich.
Werde die Fische also kurz charaktisieren, beide waren eindeutig von der gleichen Art:
- Maul schräg nach oben gerichtet leicht vorstülpar
- Rücken deutlich dunkler als Seite/Bauch
- Schwanzflosse gegabelt und durchsichtig
- eher langgestreckt auf keinen fall hochrückig
- Afterflosse mittellang und leicht konkav
Die Flossen waren eher dunkel und nicht rötlich!
Kann jemand sagen welcher Fisch genau das ist?
Wer online eine schöne Übersicht zum lernen hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar
Viele Grüße 
Abul


----------



## juma (14. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

#h#h#h


*Ukelei*




MfG Juma


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Hi Abul,
 hört sich irgentwie nach einer Ukelei an, aber schau bei wikipedia in der Liste der Süßwasserfische nach, vielleicht findest Du da, nachdem Du suchst!!

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## tobi79 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Würde auch sagen das es sich um eine Ukel handelt


----------



## haubentaucher85 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

tippe auch auf ukelei, in österreich sagt man laube dazu. könnt eventuell auch ne hasel sein, oder?


----------



## abul (14. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

hm, wird wohl ne ukelei gewesen sein. wobei mir die die ich gefangen habe wesentlich bauchiger waren als die bilder die ich bis jetzt von ukeleien gesehen habe. Sie waren also nicht ganz so langgestreckt, aber der Rest der Merkmale passt ja.
Vielen Dank schon mal
Grüße Abul


----------



## slowhand (14. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Vielleicht auch ein junger Rapfen?!


----------



## abul (15. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

ein Rapfen hat doch kein vorstülpares Maul oder? Gegen Hasel spricht das stark nach oben gerichtete Maul, gegen Ukelei der runde bauch...

bin mir wie ihr merkt nach wie vor nicht 100% sicher...


----------



## haubentaucher85 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

ukelei hat meines wissens wissens nach jetzt bald mal laichzeit, könnt den runden bauch also eventuell auch deswegen haben. is aber wie gesagt nur ne vermutung. lg


----------



## Sebi888 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Denk auch mal Laube/Ukelei


----------



## Xell (15. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Hi, sehen die Augen groß aus? wenn ja, würde ich auch auf Ukelei tippen. 
Wie sieht es aus mit Rotauge? Es hat kein Oberständiges Maul, aber wie ich finde kann es nach den Beschreibungen passen ...


----------



## mitch (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Deiner Beschreibung nach könnte es sich aber auch um einen verbutteten Wels handeln.


----------



## Streifenjäger (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Das wär auch ne Möglichkeit...aber der Fisch war doch silbrig, ich denk da eher an einen verirrten Tarpon.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

hm... Silbrig? Meerforelle oder Lachs kommt da dann schon eher hin! #6


----------



## PureContact (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Hmmmm
Heilbutt
oder Silberscholle
vllt auch eine Mischung zwischen Döbel und Karpfen!


----------



## tomry1 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Nein!
Es ist doch der Golddorsch mit der Platinflosse!


----------



## Gourmet (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Ich nehme an es ist ein schwimmender Wolperdinger.

Petri
Herbert


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Ich denke, dass es ein Mercedes-Fisch war..


----------



## PureContact (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Naja Mercedes-Fisch!
das klingt nun wirklich absurd!
wir wollrn doch nur rausfinden, was für ein Fisch es wirklich war!

Ich hab grad nachgeschlagen und gesehen, dass es vllt auch n Stichling sein könnte!


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Wie wärs mit einem Schneider? Hatte er eine schwarze unterbrochene Seitenlinie?


----------



## flexmaster (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

oder ein kleiner döbel


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

villt ein hai


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (16. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

das ist ein maushecht !!! selten aber sie gibt es!!! top fang !!!


----------



## Sebi888 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Hab auch noch eine Beschreibung zu einem Fisch, wo ich nicht weis was es ist.. also :

Sieht aus wie ein normaler Schuppenkarpfen
Hat keine Barteln
Ist sicher keine Karausche


Ein Hybride ist denk ich mal ausgeschlossen weil ich mindestens 20 von denen gefangen hab
von 200-500 Gramm alle!

Weis einer was das ist?


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

@Sebi
Würde auf Giebel tippen. Hast du einen ausgenommen? Wenn ja war die Haut im Bauchinnern schwarz? Falls das der Fall war dann wars definitiv Giebel.


----------



## Sebi888 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

Ne hab alle wieder freigelassen..
Es war ein ziemlich kleiner See mir Karpfen Graskarpfen Rotaugen Barsch Forelle und eben dieser Fischart!

Ein Mann tippte auf Schuppenkarpfen aber er hatte keine Bartheln der Fisch!

Aber Giebel wäre möglich Danke


----------



## abul (19. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen Fisch hab ich gefangen?*

naja bin ja schon zufrieden wenn ich nicht der einzige bin der nicht auf Anhieb die ganzen kleinen Weißfische auseinander halten kann... 
@Sebi: Giebel würde ich auch vermuten, hatten wir mal im Garten-Teich...

Schneider wars im übrigen nicht weil die Seitenlinie nicht schwarz und durchgehend war. es war definitiv ein Süßwasserfisch... Salmonid nicht da die Fettflosse fehlte. Wels nicht da es halt kein Wels war 
Sollte vielleicht dazu sagen dass ich in einem donau-zufluss gefischt habe. Könnte es evtl eine Mairenke sein?


----------

